# Do you hate high school assemblies?



## Flame Sixtyone

We have assemblies every week and I hate them!!! The hall is crowded with people and every one sits with their friends, except me of course. And then there are speeches, presentations, and other crap. I just have to sit there numbly for 30 minutes and clap at every speech/presentation :bah


----------



## Emptyheart

I would always skip them, because Id fall asleep in the middle of them.


----------



## BetaBoy90

I skipped them because although I had a group of friends I was afraid I wouldn't find them among the crowd, and then felt I would just be sitting by myself with everyones eyes upon me....


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

I tried skipping once, and failed miserably XD I hid in the bathroom, since I didnt know where else to go. It was torture standing in the bathroom for half an hour, plus it stank...


----------



## imt

I hate high school. 

But yeh, assemblies sucked. There were few where I sat with people I actually knew. There were many lonely ones though, since I'd barely ever approach people I knew to sit with them (only approached when invited).


----------



## Listen

I hate them. They were torture when my SA was have-trouble-leaving-the-house-bad but now I just sit through them, clapping when needed, ignoring loud people, and silently planning "safe" escapes incase of a bad relapse. I usually sit with friends, generally the ones that know about my SA; it's a lot easier if I get a panic attack or something.


----------



## pita

All I remember of high school assemblies is getting hit with projectiles. Coins, pens, trash, whatever. Someone brought a loaf of wonderbread to an assembly, once, and started whipping it around the room.

So yeah, I hated high school assemblies. The bread was pretty funny, though.


----------



## purplerainx3

We don't have assemblies at my high school, but my experience is similar whenever I arrive early at school or during lunch, or after school when I am waiting for my bus. Every other person in sight is at least with one other person, just chatting away. Even if I see people I might be able to talk with one-on-one in class, they are with other people I don't know so I can't approach them. I just stand there fidgeting with my phone and try to look like I'm occupied, although when you do this every day in a row, it's pretty obvious you're not. I hate it so much because every minute seems like an hour... Can't wait to get out of here..


----------



## Fitzer

I actually like them somewhat and I'll tell you why. When we have assemblies, we have them during study hall, which is my least favorite class. Study hall is a big socialization time in which I sit alone and don't talk while everyone else hangs with their friends and I feel like the biggest outcast in the world. When we have assemblies, I don't have to sit through crappy study halls. But thats the only reason I like them.


----------



## polardude18

I never did like those, there were so many people and generally the assemblies themselves were pretty boring. I tried to find someone I knew so it would not be so bad. Even though still they are not very good for a person with anxiety.


----------



## broseph

I skipped them as well.


----------



## coeur_brise

I kind of hated them, but I more hated the whole cliqueish aspect of high school, which was apparent in most school assemblies. Which is why I also hate the beginning of the song "Sweet Soul Music" cuz it reminds me of what the dumb marching band played during assemblies.


----------



## CrisRose

I usually bailed. I had it all worked out. I went out the door in the locker room because security guards would stand at all the regular doors so no one would leave. I went home and went to sleep. I was tired.

But if anyone ever drives up and offers me candy.. I won't know what to do because I missed all of those important assemblies :?


----------



## Rixy

CrisRose said:


> I usually bailed. I had it all worked out. I went out the door in the locker room because security guards would stand at all the regular doors so no one would leave. I went home and went to sleep. I was tired.
> 
> But if anyone ever drives up and offers me candy.. I won't know what to do because I missed all of those important assemblies :?


Damn, all the grooming prevention and road safety and pointless prayers and...

Yeah you weren't missing much :roll

I endured the horrible awkwardness of assemblies. The teachers were so adamant that you went, and you can't really hide anyway in my school anyway.


----------



## laura024

Pointless.
I got caught skipping a pep rally and was forced to go. It was a waste of time.


----------



## Amanda123

Really, every week? Wow I'm lucky if I get them twice a year.. Assemblies aren't really a problem for me though, I tend to always find someone I know. I seriously can't even remember the last time I had an assembly.. Regular class is way worse for me though, I'm forced to work in groups and talk out loud.


----------



## NotRealName

Assemblies were awesome. One reason only. No class therefore no work. I always found someone to sit with and just talk about stupid stuff, haha.


----------



## heyJude

I hated those things. I would always be alone, sitting next to a group of rowdy, loudmouths who threw things. Just my luck.


----------



## 4realguy

i dont think i went to an assembly the whole time i was in high school come to think of it i never went much to class either.


----------



## Will1

Yes, I hate them, especially when I can't find anyone to sit with. Or when I get there and a bunch of people will sit next to me but turn their backs against me and they'll be chatting and all and I usually just end up leaving because I'll feel uncomfortable. I go home and sleep. They take attendance sometimes

I also hate the sporting events they have during school that we're supposed to go and watch, I usually just don't go. Sometimes they're the whole day so I'll get marks like I skipped for the whole day even though I would have gone to class. It ruined my kinda already terrible attendance record


----------



## kabby

Oh yes, especially the rallies, because the people who participate and have fun are all the social and outgoing people. Also that I never know where to sit


----------



## euphoria

Being at school licks balls. So glad I'm out of that torturous hell.


----------



## Jaz

I hate assemblies! I always feel so awkward


----------



## mcmuffinme

I remember assemblies. All the social people went on stage making fools of themselves while the rest of us baked in the sun with vultures swarming over our brain dead carcuses....lol. 

Assemblies are just uncomfortable and pointless. Shouldn't we be using that time to learn instead of watching over-zealous hams throw themselves at the mercy of the student body praying to make somebody wake up from their dead stupor????

I remember people threw tortillas and change at freshman, and randomly people would bring beach balls that would always get confiscated. That was the best part, lol.


----------



## Saekon

At my school's assemblies, notices and awards are given out, we're talked to about upcoming events, stuff that's going on at the school. I really don't see how else all that can be covered as efficiently - I suppose schools do differ on the way they handle assemblies though.


----------



## Saekon

Will1 said:


> I also hate the sporting events they have during school that we're supposed to go and watch.


Argh, I ****ing hate sport events. I never attend, in my opinion they're a day off. :lol


----------



## RainbowJellyfish

I hated highschool assemblys. I wouldn't go. I had really bad anxiety, and got excused. Or I would go with a councleor. I hated when we had to stand up and sing! Ever more, when we had contests where all grades scream, and they see whos the loudest! I always felt uncomfortable. :S


----------



## kosherpiggy

OMFG, yes. i remember during my sophomore year when there was an assembly, these kids were not being nice to me. this girl who used to be my friend in sixth grade and im very happy im not her friend anymore told one of her friends to put his arm around me. one of her other friends was blowing kisses and i think he was kicking my chair. i found it to be very embarrassing. i was getting so ticked off that i got mad at a different kid and felt bad afterwards. i guess i kinda like assemblies now because my crush is the theatre tech. head so i get to see his face.


----------



## snappyfringes

Gosh I hate assemblies, I usually go to the toppest seat and act like i'm not really there because sometimes I'm afraid that I'd pick to do some stupid game... also its too loud. its lucky how you people can skip it, but for my school its required gaah.


----------



## Lionking92

ouu i used to hate those especially when you couldn't find anyone to sit with and you looked like a loner when trying to find someone.. so i'd either skip and go outside or go sit in the washroom until it was over. Once i got a car and started to have free period or co-op i'd leave and go somewhere quiet.

it was so hard sitting there because i knew everyone would be maybe starring at me somehow.. ugh akward :afr


----------



## Devoted2You

Urgh! Yes, Every week we have one.
For some reason I always end up going, even though I know I'll end up sitting by myself. There's always a seat between me and the next person in the row.
Bad times.


----------



## Chris16

Wastes class time. Good deal.


----------



## Neutrino

Not a fan of them.


----------



## Rocklee96

It beats class.


----------



## C Darko

We have to stand for ours. They turn up the heating (well, I think they do) causing my face to go all red lol.


----------



## royal

Yes. Even though you're surrounded by hundreds of other kids, t feels so lonely when you sit by yourself.


----------



## LoneFox

Yes! I hate school assemblies with a passion. All they ever talk about are pointless test scores to make the school look good, worship football/basketball jockies, and appropriate dress code attire. I always walk out of school when everyone gathers out to a pointless assembly. I'd rather walk off campus and hang out at the nearest store than sit in a humid gymnasium cramped up with loud *** people with pointess school spirit. Kudos to you! :clap


----------



## tommo1234

Yes. They're pointless.


----------



## Popularity

I hated them. I always sat alone.

I'm sure no one would notice or mind that fact except I used my headphones a lot and sat with a bored as hell look on my face.


----------



## Navi

I'm horrified of them. Especially if I can't find someone I know to sit next to. I feel out of place just sitting alone because I feel like everyone looks at me and is judging me for being a loner.


----------



## Unexpected

I wouldn't say I hate them, I just find them boring. Especially in my school where we have like 3 assemblies each year.


----------



## MelysCariad

I don't mind them actually.  We usually have interesting speakers, and there is no real need to talk to anyone so It's fairly calming.

Except most of our presentations are of a... sad... nature. And I usually end up tearing up/ crying because I'm emotional like that. Add being embarrassed easily and that can lead to an uncomfortable situation. D:


----------



## awkwardface

I don't mind, either. I'm in a school run by nuns and they're quite strict on how we arrange ourselves during assemblies. We're almost always seated alphabetically. My schoolmates complain about these on a daily basis, but I silently thank the heavens because even if the nuns have us on a short leash, I won't always have to deal with knowing where to place myself.


----------



## Evilan

I thoroughly enjoyed most of the school assemblies we had. It was an hour out of our school days and no one really cared what you did during them. Sometimes I would sit in the back of grandstands and just talk with people I knew. Other times I would sit closer to the front and cheer with all the other excitable jocks. Either way no one really judged you with the performances going on in the rest of the gym.


----------



## PeakOfTheMountain

I never ever go to assemblies ever.


----------



## PaFfanatic

Ugh, I hate them. Like you, OP, it seems like all my friends find seats together, but I'm always stuck by people I never talk to.


----------



## Dark Drifter

I don't necessarily "Hate" them, but some cases, I'd rather skip them if I can. I know the feeling. Plus I found some of them sort of unnecessary, but nope. I don't like being crowded, it makes me uncomfortable. and as for sitting numbly, I can agree with that. It's sort of bad especially when I have trouble finding a good seat. I had to be on the floor one time because I couldn't find a seat and no one wanted me sitting with them.


----------



## hearts that kill

Ugh I HATED them! I could never find my friends so I was always either alone or with someone I didn't know. We weren't allowed to skip, either, so boo.


----------



## thereareothers

I hate them because it's so hard to find my friends. Wait a second, I don't really have any friends to begin with. (Sorry for sounding so pessimistic). Well, I guess they were ok because I had a 1/2ish friend that would sit with me. But the assemblies themselves were stuffed with cheerleaders, seniors that booed the freshmen, and the school council. Blech


----------



## thereareothers

Navi said:


> I'm horrified of them. Especially if I can't find someone I know to sit next to. I feel out of place just sitting alone because I feel like everyone looks at me and is judging me for being a loner.


Aw man, I know the feeling all too well. :sigh


----------



## thatkid

yeah I skip them now but at previous schools I used to go because you didnt get to choose where you sit but now I cant walk in and look for people I know I feel like an idiot if do so I just peace


----------



## psgchisolm

They suck. Pep Rally is ok because I'm in the band. Homecoming assembly suck through.


----------



## SuperSky

I didn't mind them much. When we were allowed to sit wherever, I'd always pretend to not be able to see my friends so I could sit on my own. When we had to sit in roll call groups, I got to sit on my own anyway cause there were no other girls in my year in my roll call class.

But having to be ON the assembly was much worse. I was a prefect and so we had to take it in turns to run the assemblies. Introducing the principal, random teachers and students and sometimes speakers from outside the school... While things were fairly well scripted, I was rather worried that I'd say someone's name wrong and everyone would laugh, or that I'd slip up in an unscripted moment between introducing people. I actually never had any problems, but it was still terrifying on assembly days when you didn't quite know if the prefects whose turn it was would be there and you'd be picked to take their place.


----------



## moltr3z

I hate it when I don't have anybody to sit with


----------



## mrsnorris22

Pep rallies were made for social, outgoing, people. I definitely wasn't one of them lol. It was always so crowded so no one would really tell that I was sitting by myself haha. Plus, the classes that I usually went to the pep rallies with didn't have any people that I knew.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow

I HATED THEM SO MUCH!

I have a horrible attention span but seriously...Crunching into the bleachers was horrible. I'd try to sit with a couple friends, but they all had friends that I didn't know and they'd beat me to the seats so I didn't have a place to sit. One time, I just ditched and wandered the halls for 15 minutes until a Teacher yelled at me.


----------



## Dictionary

We have pep rallies and assemblies every once in a while. I just stay home.


----------



## regimes

i always ditched during assemblies. my classmates and teachers were well acquainted with my many disappearances and by senior year, weren't affected.


----------



## Pennywise

Yes. Glad I didn't get them every week. But why do you HAVE to clap every time? Nobody says that you do.


----------



## iRock365

I know exactly what you mean. I used to hate them as well. It was overwhelming sitting in the auditorium with so many people around feeling like they are all watching you. I felt like I stood out bc I was not sitting with friends and it was tough having to walk through a crowded hallway to and from the assembly bc I was walking by myself.


----------



## Eraque

Hated them- pep rallies too. If I clapped, I'd feel like everybody was watching me. If I didn't clap, I'd also feel like everybody was watching me. I hated being surrounded by so many people. I also felt that clapping for every single thing was rather pointless, as well, when some presenters/bands/whatever just weren't that noteworthy or good...more jocks, more mathletes, more bad pep-rally boy-band singers, same musical programs...same old story for four years in a row. At my former HS, you were forced to sit with your homeroom, unless the line got mixed up on the way into the assembly.

Then again, it ate up class time, which is always welcome. Reading these posts, I wish I could've gotten my parents to ask the counselors to excuse me from pep rallies/assemblies. Not like I cared two bits about my HS. =P


----------



## warewolf95

For me, these things are the worst. Why do I give a **** about some assembly or pep rally when I could be back in the class where my guitars are working on a song or something?


----------



## wolfsaber

Yeah. Coupled with the fact that I never bought into the idea of school pride and the all that clamor, they seem pointless to me. I usually skip off to secluded place. I was not the only one. Some even drove away from the school at those times to go out to eat with their friends instead.


----------



## dudethissucks

Yes. They always happen during 7th hour. And so do fire drills. Now we don't have time to work on our Web Page Design. Man, assemblies really suck. It's winter here. My ducks froze in the pond. They aren't happy. I tried to make an account for them on this forum, but ducks can't type.


----------

